# New Voyage Art...



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been designing some new art for use with my Moebius kits.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice. I really like that first one.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Real nice.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

In the Irwin world, the Oceanographic Survey was a stand alone agency ,I forget what Department. I'm working on a design by itself, with no Navy involvement.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've gotta admit, as much as I love the U.S. Navy and all the folks who keep it great, that NIMR insignia is PERFECT!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

More awesome art! Keep it coming!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So, which one is a huge carpet in "Commadore"..lol Nelson's stateroom?
Great designs!...

Steve


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Great work! Very official looking!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Those both look great.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

steve123 said:


> So, which one is a huge carpet in "Commadore"..lol Nelson's stateroom?
> Great designs!...


It's ADMIRAL Nelson, officially retired. Don't go demoting him!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

For those here that may have missed this one from ductape, it's just great looking on my stand.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Maybe if you are all good, he'll post it for you all
to get a good look at it, It's very nice.....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Ask , and recieve !


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow...nice stand,sets her of beautifully and doesn't take the eye from the model but accents it,cheers,
Gordon,........Scotland


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One word...Stunning ...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Dar said:


> Nice. I really like that first one.:thumbsup:


I'd would have to agree but the nice should be... *NICE* :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

GordonMitchell said:


> Wow...nice stand,sets her of beautifully and doesn't take the eye from the model but accents it,cheers,
> Gordon,........Scotland


Thank you very much Gordon...... But I can't take credit, I got the CAD file
from MML and ductape supplied the high res artwork file. All I did was cut the
metal. It does add to the build without distraction, I'm going to have it mounted on a Walnut base with a glass top.....:wave:

P.S. I'm sorry for getting OT.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Your entitled to,I do the same on occasion when one of my models takes a class winner at the scottish IPMS shows,the entrance isn't big enough to get my head out....have to go out the goods entrance......lol,I havn't started my Seaview yet as I am working on a way of getting jet exaust from the FS to the hanger and get it moulded in clearish resin that way I can have it attached and lit from the main sub and should allow for backlight along the bubble trail,
cheers,Gordon.......Scotland


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

GordonMitchell said:


> Your entitled to,I do the same on occasion when one of my models takes a class winner at the scottish IPMS shows,the entrance isn't big enough to get my head out....have to go out the goods entrance......lol,I havn't started my Seaview yet as I am working on a way of getting jet exaust from the FS to the hanger and get it moulded in clearish resin that way I can have it attached and lit from the main sub and should allow for backlight along the bubble trail,
> cheers,Gordon.......Scotland


PM me, I might have a low cost idea for the lighting of your FS engines.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

After months of design work and backstory, I present here the symbolism in the crest and shield.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> After months of design work and backstory, I present here the symbolism in the crest and shield.


Very nice work, it's like she's a real ship...... She's not, right?????


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Only in my world...or perhaps yours too.


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

The radiation symbol is a nice tough!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The assignment dreams are made of...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OK, NOW you're talking! Sweet!!!


----------

